# Mr.



## Derek Whelan (Feb 11, 2021)

The Expresso Gauge doesnt move


----------



## Derek Whelan (Feb 11, 2021)

Derek Whelan said:


> The pointer on the Expresso Gauge doesnt move


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

On what?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Derek Whelan said:


> The pointer on the Expresso Gauge doesnt move


 Deja' vu mk2 :classic_unsure: ....i'm sure i've been here before :classic_wink:


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

How is the extraction? fast or slow??

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------

